# Local version of Yahoo/AOL/etc.



## shovenose (Jan 18, 2014)

So, for my local ISP, I'll need something sort of like Yahoo! but not really, that the customers will set as their home page.

I want in it:
-Google search
-Integration with my own webmail service
-Local news
-Weather
-Account management

Getting it done in PHP is no problem but I'm wondering if there is an API of sorts for local news as well as weather. We're too small of a company to manage all this in house.


----------

